# 1st Ribfest Competition



## pulling-pork (Sep 13, 2022)

So I entered my 1st ever BBQ competition this weekend. A ribs only competition. I have an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn reverse flow that I plan on using. I am not sure what fuel source to use. I have been using a combination of charcoal & apple chunks for practice at home. Is charcoal frowned upon at these things? I hope not because I don't have the stick burner dialed in yet. Any help you can give me will be much appreciated.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2022)

Nah charcoal is fine. Run it the same way you have been practicing. Good luck and post up some pics!


----------



## tbern (Sep 13, 2022)

good luck and hope you have a blast!!


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 13, 2022)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2022)

Is it a kcbs comp?


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 13, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Is it a kcbs comp?


No just the local towns chamber of commerce deal not a big deal just kind of nervous because I've only cooked for family & friends. They tell me all the time that I should enter one so I finally did.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2022)

pulling-pork said:


> No just the local towns chamber of commerce deal not a big deal just kind of nervous because I've only cooked for family & friends. They tell me all the time that I should enter one so I finally did.


Gotcha. If family and friends think you are comp worthy then you'll nail it. Pay close attention to the turn in rules. Smoke more than one rack so you can pick the best


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 13, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Gotcha. If family and friends think you are comp worthy then you'll nail it. Pay close attention to the turn in rules. Smoke more than one rack so you can pick the best


Will do thanks


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 13, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Gotcha. If family and friends think you are comp worthy then you'll nail it. Pay close attention to the turn in rules. Smoke more than one rack so you can pick the best


They say we can take as many racks as we want I'm thinking of doing five I think my smoker can handle that. I'm from Nebraska so around here people like their ribs sauced so thinking of doing three racks sauced & two racks Memphis Style (dry rubbed). I may present both in the box not sure yet


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2022)

pulling-pork said:


> They say we can take as many racks as we want I'm thinking of doing five I think my smoker can handle that. I'm from Nebraska so around here people like their ribs sauced so thinking of doing three racks sauced & two racks Memphis Style (dry rubbed). I may present both in the box not sure yet


Are there dedicated judges or people's choice?


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 13, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Are there dedicated judges or people's choice?


There are dedicated judges plus people choice prizes


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 13, 2022)

Gotcha. Your plan sounds solid to me. Spare ribs? I'd stick to either sauced or not in the box. All the judges need to taste the same thing and they will likely only take one bite. Stick to the preference of your region and if you sauce make it light. That way they get the best of both worlds without overpowering the bite


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 13, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Gotcha. Your plan sounds solid to me. Spare ribs? I'd stick to either sauced or not in the box. All the judges need to taste the same thing and they will likely only take one bite. Stick to the preference of your region and if you sauce make it light. That way they get the best of both worlds without overpowering the bite


Yes spare ribs cut St. Louis style. I will keep it simple thanks for the advice!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2022)

Most important thing is to not overthink it and just have fun... I don't know how you have been cooking them on your practice runs but... They (judges) do not like falling off the bone ribs... Shoot for a clean bit through that comes off the bone clean (195` between bones will accomplish this)...  When slicing the ribs...  choose the straightest bones you can and then slice over against the other bone...  Leaving meat on both sides of the turn in rib...

Again...  the most important thing to remember is to just have fun ...

 GOOD LUCK


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 13, 2022)

And start with  the best ribs that you can find in your area. I've been pleased with the
Allegience brand.
And like the others have said just have fun !

Keith


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 13, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Most important thing is to not overthink it and just have fun... I don't know how you have been cooking them on your practice runs but... They (judges) do not like falling off the bone ribs... Shoot for a clean bit through that comes off the bone clean (195` between bones will accomplish this)...  When slicing the ribs...  choose the straightest bones you can and then slice over against the other bone...  Leaving meat on both sides of the turn in rib...
> 
> Again...  the most important thing to remember is to just have fun ...
> 
> GOOD LUCK


Probably true for the most part but he said it is not a KCBS, just a local comp so the whole falling off the bone may or may not apply because they more than likely aren't trained\certified judges.

With something like that you never know for sure what the judges want.  Found that out myself after doing a comp at the state fair.  Definitely a great thing to do though if you decide to keep going and hit the KCBS contests eventually.


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 14, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Most important thing is to not overthink it and just have fun... I don't know how you have been cooking them on your practice runs but... They (judges) do not like falling off the bone ribs... Shoot for a clean bit through that comes off the bone clean (195` between bones will accomplish this)...  When slicing the ribs...  choose the straightest bones you can and then slice over against the other bone...  Leaving meat on both sides of the turn in rib...
> 
> Again...  the most important thing to remember is to just have fun ...
> 
> GOOD LUCK


Thanks for the advice a lot of good stuff here.


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 14, 2022)

912smoker said:


> And start with  the best ribs that you can find in your area. I've been pleased with the
> Allegience brand.
> And like the others have said just have fun !
> 
> Keith


They are supplying them hopefully I can pick them out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 14, 2022)

Sounds like fun, but a bit stressful, good luck!!
Al


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 14, 2022)

Good luck! Will be looking forward to see how you do


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 26, 2022)

Had a fun time will definitely do it again next year. There were 27 teams competing we finished towards the bottom half. The ribs were over cooked falling off the bone so that wasn't good. We cooked them unwrapped for roughly 2 hours between 230-250 spritzing every hour. Then wrapped them for 2.5 hours (too long) at the same temps great bone pull but over done. I just need to practice more used to cooking the whole spare not St. Lois style but I'll take this as a learning experience & improve for next year.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 26, 2022)

Sounds like a good time !
Having fun and learning will definitely give you a leg up next time!
So whole spare rib cook ?

Keith


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 26, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Sounds like a good time !
> Having fun and learning will definitely give you a leg up next time!
> So whole spare rib cook ?
> 
> Keith


No a full spare trimmed to St. Louis rib.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 26, 2022)

Gotcha. I usually but the full spares, since they are cheaper, then trim down to  SL style. Also gives me a chance to try different flavor combos with the trimmings. 

Keith


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 26, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Gotcha. I usually but the full spares, since they are cheaper, then trim down to  SL style. Also gives me a chance to try different flavor combos with the trimming.


That's a good idea I'll have to try that


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 26, 2022)

And where are the pics ?

Keith


----------



## pulling-pork (Sep 26, 2022)

912smoker said:


> And where are the pics ?
> 
> Keith


I made the mistake & took some on Snapchat & didn't save them to my camera roll. Here's the only one I have unfortunately.


----------



## tbern (Sep 26, 2022)

It's great that you had fun and enjoyed it! That's the main thing, I think!


----------

